

Ask HN: Is it okay to ask friends to upvote a submission? - pud

Something like, "if you like this, please upvote it on Hacker News." Is that, you know, kosher to tweet n stuff?
======
canibanoglu
I don't know if I would be comfortable with this kind of stuff. Hacker News is
read by many people and if your post inherently has something to be liked, it
will most likely be. You can then expect it to go viral from there.

But requesting that your friends upvote your posts shows that you're expecting
to garner attention by the number of upvotes you've gathered. It doesn't
matter if you say "upvote this if you like this", most friends will upvote
just for your sake, some might not even take a look.

IMHO, just let the content of your posts/links speak for themselves.

------
joelmaat
From what I've read, no. But I think you can link them to what you've posted,
and that's probably something that would naturally happen anyway.

------
1123581321
The link convention is "Hacker News discussion here" or "discuss this on
Hacker News." Either way, there is no call for upvotes.

------
dfc
There is a voting ring detector built in to the sw. But pg does not discuss
how it works. Its not FTG there are rule here;)

~~~
onlyup
New accounts would probably set off an alarm but considering HN is so basic in
every other respect I can't see detection of normal active accounts group
voting being in effect.

